# 10th Anniversary Oceania 2019 (Wellington, New Zealand 28-30th June)



## tx789 (Apr 4, 2019)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Oceania10thAnniversary2019

It has just been announced. Registration opens soon. This comps marks the 10th anniversary of New Zealand Championships 2009 the very first comp in Oceania. It is 2 weeks before worlds.


----------

